# Stuntman killed on John Woo film set



## arnisador (Jun 10, 2008)

[FONT=arial,helvetica][SIZE=+1]*Stuntman killed on John Woo film set

*[/SIZE][/FONT]





> [FONT=arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1]A stuntman was killed and six others injured in a fire while shooting an action scene in director John Woo's Chinese historical epic "Red Cliff," the film's crew and Chinese media said Tuesday.[/SIZE][/FONT]
> [FONT=arial,helvetica][/FONT]
> [FONT=arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1]The accident occurred Monday morning while filming an action sequence in Beijing, the crew said in a statement. [/SIZE][/FONT]
> [...]
> ...


----------

